# Latest Pics of the Race car....got a new camera!



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys....got a new camera and just had to test it out. So I wheeled the race car out to where there was plenty of sunlight, gave her a wash and took some shots!

Main Switch Panel with Brake Bias Adjuster at front.










Shot from above - waiting on the next two Panasports to arrive.










Clearnace to the firewall is minimal....only a few millimetres.










Plenty of clearance at the front of the engine










I just love this shot...car will be more level when the 15" wheels are put on the front.










Wiring diagram in glovebox.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

datman55 said:


> Hey guys....got a new camera and just had to test it out. So I wheeled the race car out to where there was plenty of sunlight, gave her a wash and took some shots!
> 
> Main Switch Panel with Brake Bias Adjuster at front.
> 
> ...


seems like a beast to me. nicely done. :cheers: 
by the way how much for the 15" panasports?. and where from?.
patrick


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks dude....I am a distributor for Panasport here in Australia. Price for the 15x7" is $425 per wheel (Aussie Dollars). we get them from the states though, I think Panasport are based in L.A. You can et their number from www.panasport.com


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice and clean job. :thumbup:


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

datman55 said:


> Thanks dude....I am a distributor for Panasport here in Australia. Price for the 15x7" is $425 per wheel (Aussie Dollars). we get them from the states though, I think Panasport are based in L.A. You can et their number from www.panasport.com


thanks man. if all else fails i will be getting a hold of you. 
-patrick


----------



## b310turbo (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah man!! cool car, mines are just for drags and weekend car.... kpishhh!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Very Nice! :thumbup:

edit... you should be able to find the Panasports for under $200 each here in the states.. I'm thinking around $125 a wheel or so.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh wow! that is very nice! you dont have any problems with the engine sitting that far back? nice job on that! keep up the good work. win any races?
iv said it before and ill say it again....you asuys get all the good damn cars! and you get to have all the fun  you get the good animals too lol....i want a wambat


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

No problems with the engine mounting (yet)...It's solid mounted, so it doesn't move at all when running.

We will hit the track this year....just got back from three weeks vacation (in the USA)....so just recovering today and will get back in tothe car this week.

Cheers,

Mark.

P.S. Wombats make a terrible mess of your car if you hit one! Like hitting a rock!


----------



## sdtouge (Jan 18, 2005)

its going to be alot of fun trying to get to the bellhousing bolts when it comes time to change the clutch

nice car



datman55 said:


> No problems with the engine mounting (yet)...It's solid mounted, so it doesn't move at all when running.
> 
> We will hit the track this year....just got back from three weeks vacation (in the USA)....so just recovering today and will get back in tothe car this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

sdtouge said:


> its going to be alot of fun trying to get to the bellhousing bolts when it comes time to change the clutch
> 
> nice car


Not too bad actually......There are two holes in the transmission tunnel so that we can access the top two bolts. 

Also, I just received by courier ..... Four 6" long bolts for the engine crossmember, which we will use this week to assist removing the gearbox. We place the jack under the engine crossmember, remove each crossmember bolt (replacing it with a long one as we go), then slowly lower the jack. The crossmember will slide down the bolts, and the engine & gearbox will be 6" lower than they are right now...which "should" give us enough clearance to pull the gearbox off the back of the engine - fingers crossed.

I will also need to drop the steering linkages, Lower control arms, and any hoses/wiring that will not accomodate moving down 6".....but still better than having to remove the entire engine just to pull out the gearbox.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you should use the new corvette drivetrain layout.. the clutch and tranny is in the back..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> you should use the new corvette drivetrain layout.. the clutch and tranny is in the back..


im sitting here thinking about that..........what would be the advantages? other than novelty?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

better weight distribution


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> better weight distribution


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmok lol i got it. wow i couldnt figure that one out for the life of me! pete= :dumbass:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> better weight distribution


With the B310, Cousin of the 510, it would actually throw the balance off. The Vette is over 21" longer and has a much higher wieght distribution issue in the same configuration as a Datsun/Nissan sedan would have.
The B310(also known in the states as a Honey Bee) in the config. that _datman55_ has is Very close to 50/50. And upon lowering the drivetrain 6", the center of gravity should help keep it even more on line. :thumbup:


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Handling*

Gee...I certainly hope your right spec240.

To also help matters, I currently have 4 degrees of neg camber, with more to come, and a good amount of castor, although I have not been able to measure that yet.

To get more castor, we offset the mounting holes of the lower control arm in the crossmember, so that Lower control arms naturally sit forward. This puts less load on the radius rods. Also, we are chopping 3" from the front of the wheel arches.....and we will most likely use every bit of that!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Rear mounted gear boxes have been used for quite a while, Porsche used that layout in alot of their older cars.
In the B310 i'm not sure if it would help the weight distro at all cause i don't know those cars at all, but since he has swapped the engine, it might be of interest for datman55 to look into a rear gearbox swap, the torque benefits are the main reason for doing them. But it may be difficult and impractical for that type of setup.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Rear mounted gear boxes have been used for quite a while, Porsche used that layout in alot of their older cars.
> In the B310 i'm not sure if it would help the weight distro at all cause i don't know those cars at all, but since he has swapped the engine, it might be of interest for datman55 to look into a rear gearbox swap, the torque benefits are the main reason for doing them. But it may be difficult and impractical for that type of setup.



...... not to mention against our rules.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That is a gorgeous car. Well done man!
Fletch


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

*datman55*
Go to www.pdm-racing.com Don ran and still has his 510. every now and 
then he has parts he or fellow racers move. You may be able to snatch some good pieces and talk to someone that may turn another light bulb on for ideas.  Don is busy, yet when it comes to talking track to others that truly share the passion, he enjoys the idea and fact swapping. 
:thumbup: 
Just let him know I sent you his way. 
Hope to get to see you on the Circuit someday whcn I come to visit the family.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks Spec for the link...I'll be sure to check them out.

Incidentally, the car is all back together now, and off at the Panel Beater haveing the guards 'massaged' to clear the new 15" Panasport rims and bucket loads of castor.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Looks Darn Slick.. You have the straight Lock down pins with the loops on the Bonnet or the cotter style?
I have the soda pop machine key type on my 240sx with a 200sx nose. Keeps the flush look and flow. And took me over 1 year to find someone who had them in old stock from the domestic Dodges. :thumbup:


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> Looks Darn Slick.. You have the straight Lock down pins with the loops on the Bonnet or the cotter style?
> I have the soda pop machine key type on my 240sx with a 200sx nose. Keeps the flush look and flow. And took me over 1 year to find someone who had them in old stock from the domestic Dodges. :thumbup:



Yep...straight pins and loops. I had them in the shed...so that was one thing I didn't need to buy!


----------

